# Poll; Number of TOT's



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

*How many did you get.*

I see this alluded to in other posts, but let's talk numbers here.

I am THRILLED that we got just shy of 800 trick or treaters ( up from 350 last year, which was up from 70 two years ago). I couldn't be any more stoked.

Next year I wanna hit a thousand.

How many toters did the rest of you get?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

We got close to 300, down quite a bit from previous years. That only counts the TOTs. Not sure how many adults/older kids that came. I didn't setup a haunt last year and it got darker later this year, so there are good reasons for the lower numbers. Still, it was a good time.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

sniffles loudly.. ummm we got a whole 23 this year.. weren't sure what to expect.. our first halloween here.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We were down this year as well, which is tough to figure given the great weather and the crowds we had last year. Nearest we can figure by the candy count was around 450. We had 520 last year.
What to do with those left over kit kat bars...hmmm.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was up 3000%!!!  None for four years straight, this year I did my yard decor and got 30 TOTs!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I got 360 Tots and at least another 100 or so adults. This was up from 268 last year.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd say 700 people all together. We were so packed, cars kept coming around the corner non stop checking out the haunt.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not counting TOTer's just those who went through the haunt, and that was approx. 228 (may have missed a few clicks) in 2 and a half hours . the year i moved in 2002(After Halloween) my neighbors had 6 TOTers. Those numbers have gone up drastically.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We wound up giving out about 100 treat bags, but there were far more visitors than that if you count parents, older kids and adults just stopping by for a look. Overall, it was a great year for us.  We're up quite a bit from the six kids we had our first year here, which was 2001.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

We had about 400 people show up, was slow at the start but towards the end vans full of tots kept on arriving


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad and I opened two nights this year. Tuesday night was friends and family and a trial run for us. We had 61 show up. Halloween we had 479 for a total of 534 toters and adults. Not bad for a weekday. Last year we had somewhere in the neighborhood of 300. Can't wait til next year when Halloween is on a Friday.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

we bought a bag of 400 tootsie rolls and gave one to every kid that came up to get candy to see how many came by... by that count, we had 238 tot's. (plus teens and adult visitors and parents)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We had about 7+ bags of 70+ pieces each. In the end we had about 20 pieces left. Considering I was handing out 2-3 pieces per TOT on average I'd estimate we had around 200 or so TOTs this year. Was a good run for us this year.

-TM


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

We got 8 ToTs this year, a record low. Numbers have dwindled the past couple of years. My cousin borrowed some of our props and haunted for the first time (and now he is addicted) and they received over 200 ToTs. He's in a much better neighborhood, we're pretty remote. There's already discussion of scrapping our haunt for next year and focusing on his haunt.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

We were WAY down this year, only about 35 ToTs. 75 has been our lowest proir to this year. What a disappointment! The church next door as well as multiple businesses in our area held Trunk & Treats in their parking lots on Halloween night.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn trunk or treats!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We don't count but it was definitely in the hundreds! One couple showed up from Virginia (that's an 8 hour drive!) We had police managing the traffic this year, which was a first. 
All in all, a great Halloween.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> The church next door as well as multiple businesses in our area held Trunk & Treats in their parking lots on Halloween night.


IMO, this is going to be one of the biggest threats to traditional Halloween in the years to come. Another furtherance of the "wussification" of American Youth, or the laziness of parents who simply don't want to make the effort.
Might be worth some discussion as the year goes on to see if anything can be done from the perspective of the haunt community.
Just spitballing here.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

We had a few churches doing the Trunk & Treat thing. But they all followed the 5p to 8p sched. ToT time and stopped at 8 and suddenly we had a flood of ToTers!
Handed out over a 100 pieces of candy which was down from last year. We had almost 200 in 2006. It wasn't the weather or the hurricane threat because it had only sprinkled a couple times during the day and the evening was quite nice and the wind was cool which was welcome since it was around 85 degrees.

Just seemed every element of Halloween was down this year, from the amounts and quality of the products in the stores to the ToT's. 
hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

This was by far our biggest year yet. No official count yet but based on the remaining candy bars (not many) I'd say maybe 300 TOTs plus parents in tow. Lots of great costumes and everyone commented how much they liked the display. A number of the older teens were calling their friends on their cellphones saying they HAD to come to our house and giving directions. I really liked that!


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

I had 0 ToTs this year. This is the same amount I have gotten every year since I moved into my house in 1998. I live in a rural area and everybody heads into town for the big day. My next door neighbor just moved in this year and they ended up with 2 ToTs (both were my kids though). I do get cars that drive past my house slow or get brave and venture up my driveway before Halloween so I do get some satisfaction. This year it seemed a low turnout in town because everyone seemed to be at a church's Trunk or Treat


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

We were way down this year, ~50, but I was chalking that up to the middle of the week. I was very happy to see that almost every kid was in a costume with some dressed up as well parents as well. Seemed to be a lot less older kids this year.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

We gave out 180 treat bags and then went thru another 15 bags of assorted candy, I' d guess somewhere around 250 tot's plus the parents. Although there were some two timers.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We had over 400 tots on a very windy night,up from last year. Later start this year, but I think that was due to Daylight savings time. Heard a few people on their cell phones telling people to get over to the "haunted house".
I guess that's what the house is getting called now. A few little tots asked me if my house was really haunted, and I told them I hoped so. Had such a great time don't want to wait a year to do it again.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

We had the best year yet. No official count but I had 200 glow bracelets and I have about 50 left. I didn't give many out to the older tots that just wanted candy... So I'd say about 150-200... Last year we got maybe 80 kids. My BF could hear people on their cells telling people to get over here lol I had a huge waiting line this year too... and the screams this year, ah to die for..... man I can still hear em    We thought about saying ok this is the last year for the haunt but after the outcome we had.... We may just have to keep on doing it


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't want to beat a dead horse but I'm interested in seeing if your numbers were up or down. No need for discussion really, only a vote to see if there was an overall trend this year.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

up, up, up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A great year!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

we went up a bit, a wew bit over 500...happy here with the numbers.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I think ours were about the same. 200 glow bracelets last year plus some kids that didn't take any (and we ran out @ the end) and 238 tootsie rolls handed out this year.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

up a bit from 155 to about 200. The weather was absolutly fantastic though, there was no reason for people not to be out and about.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

We got 400 TOT's and about that many adults, so I would say about 800 came through.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

mine stayed the same


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey we are moving up in the world we had 15 this year...up from 8


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We had slightly more kids.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We stopped counting at 400 peices of candy one per costumed kid. Thats when we got into the back up bag of gum and stuff which we went half way through. All this and our town did tot on the 30th.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well Id say I was up from last year since we didnt do one last year. I got about 170 kids giving out a juice box each. I went through 4 boxes of 40 and then dipped into my kids lunch juices  hehehe, they'll never know.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We had slightly less TOT's this year. The odd thing was, that in previous years the younger kids came while it was still light. This year, with it being light an hour longer, NO ONE came until it was quite dark; around 7:15. Still had the younger kids, but they came at a much later time than usual.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Because of the great weather, we estimated about 300 kids. That's not including the friends and family that came to my open house that day. I have the craziest/decorated house in town and I had a lot of people this year driving by, taking pictures and just hanging outside of my house check out my props. It was the busiest but the best Halloween I have had in years. 

We were at a disadvantage this year because they only alloted trick or treating from 3 p.m. to 6 p.m. Curfew for everyone under the age of 18 was 8 p.m. For some reason I thought we would have less kids this year because of the time restriction but it didn't matter at all.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Our numbers were definitely up with about 200. We just moved across from a school, so I can't wait to see how many come next year once word gets outs about our haunt from this season.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i was very happy to have almost 70 tots this year! thats up from our 42 last year!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I took my guest book to work and my friend counted the signatures...over 500 names, but we made 325 candy bags and had 11 left. Then again Ive talked to folks since then and some kids didnt even get the candy. I have so much going on in the garage that some kids totally forgot the candy, plus several folks saying they didnt even get a chance to sign the book. So this year we are figuring close to 600 folks and 400 tots. I had the best year yet even though i did fire my boyfriend before halloween. So lost a volunteer, but gained visiters LOL


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

We had about 75 ToTs


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I had about 60 tots this year, up from 21 last year but the same as the year before that. Actually I was kind of surprised (but happy) because we had a storm passing through here; high winds and rain for a few days before the big night and it only cleared about two hours before dusk on Halloween.*


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Well Being that this was the first year that I set up a display and was home for Halloween I would say That my TOT's was 100% increase from last yr.lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We had a lot less for some reason.


----------

